# Helios Homoeopathic Childbirth Kit



## Pops

Has anyone used this?

Our MW recommended it and it arrived today so it is another aid for during labour. It has 18 little bottles in, all filled with different "aids" which have varying benefits during childbirth.

We may not even open it but it seemed silly not to have one on standby just in case seeing as they recommended it.

xxx


----------



## summer rain

Hi

my sis used it however she said its recommended to have a qualified homeopath available to tell you what to use and when; because the instructions are quite cryptic....

Sophie


----------



## Pops

The MW we have is very clued up on Homeopathic remedies etc so no worries there :thumbup:


----------



## Rmar

Good to have if you decide to use it. If you don't use it all, pass it along to someone else or keep it if you planning another child. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## ellie

I had one of these, I used some remedies to try to soften the cervix etc before labour, and a few things in the early stages.. i thought it was pretty good, though we ended up not having a natural labour / birth :( it was helpful up until then!


----------



## milkmachine

my friend had one of these for a new baby and the instructions were baffling!! some of them were like 'the dose for a red chubby baby is three of x amount what ever' let us know how you get on with it!


----------



## KandyKinz

Although I'm not too sure I buy into the homeopathy thing.... If you don't use the remedies during your labour they can be used for many other ailments in everyday life... though it takes a bit of research to figure out what symptoms require which remedy.


----------

